# The band is here, serve the beer!



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

The band showed up to liven up the place with some authentic German brass band music.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2019)

Wonderful photos, Michael.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Thank you!


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

Now I'm thirsty


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2019)

Great photos Michael. The band is a nice addition. Some folks in the Biergarten and a waitress or two will make a fabulous scene.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

The guests will start arriving soon I hope. Die Kellnerin are inside preparing for visitors.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Obviously it's just an Octoberfest rehearsal before the patrons show up and the Dinekelackers and Spatens start flowing. Ein Prosit.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

My brother use to play the Tuba in a German band that played at a campground north of Brooking Oregon. Very popular and had great food. Owner would sing and dance, great fun. I think he eventually sold the campground unfortunately.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

One of these days I want to visit Frankenmuth, Michigan. It's little Bayern in the US.

It holds the only Oktoberfest celebration in the US sanctioned by the official Oktoberfest in München and has Festbier imported directly from the breweries in München that are brewing the Festbier that year.


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

I always wanted to model the faux-Alpine tourist town of Leavenworth, WA (which is on the BNSF main line between Seattle and Chicago) with European structure kits.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Beer and brats with oompah music.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2019)

When we lived in Poughkeepsie, NY, there was a Catholic church, Our Lady of Mount Carmel in the city of Poughkeepsie, that had a wonderful and authentic Oktoberfest. The pastor was half Italian and half German and dressed in Lederhosen. They used traditional long tables and benches, had good German food, sang German songs, and served Becks Oktoberfest Bier, Schnapps, and it was where I had Bärenjäger for the first time.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

There is a town of Helen, GA that is an Alpine village with good food, German bier and some tubing on the river. The police wear German type uniforms and they have a great Octoberfest. There is also an excellent, very large, German style model train layout in a building. I think it's called Charlemagne's Empire but I'm not sure.


----------

